# Sent the STBXW divorce paperwork/agreement



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

After emailing them, it took 6 hours for the response. Her text to me: "hard to read" and "surreal". She knows I'm serious, and my only response to her was, "I will let the lawyer know it's a go."

The court date is 10/31, and seeing the final agreement, while sobering, didn't knock me out emotionally as I thought it might. The 180 has been a life-saver for me. Detaching, no contact except for essential child and divorce issues, not responding to her occasional efforts at small talk via texts.

Her life has been spiraling, health problems, can't find a decent job, growing debt, her old car breaking down... I seem to be going in the other direction. I have my daughter most of the time, she doesn't want to be around the AP, I've been saving money and enjoying going out to coffee shops by myself and hanging out with my grown sons.

Life is simple. I'm not lonely (yet). The weight of dealing with 6 years of her cheating being gone is so freeing. I had no idea how that was affecting me, but now that it's gone, I finally have peace. Oh yes, cheating is definitely abuse.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

6 years of cheating? Did I miss that previously ? How many affairs did she have ?


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

I remember your post ... I'm happy for you. Her Karma is going to be a B1tch.


----------



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, once 6 years ago, the 1.5 years after that. I knew nothing back then. She was very sorry both times, our daughter was very young. I just sucked it up and carried on. Then I discover cheating from middle of last year, so I have no idea the true extent of it I'm sure.If only I knew then what I know now.....


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Hoping the best for you.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Embrace the gift you will soon have. The opportunity to rebuild your life without a cheating spouse. Make the best of it. Happiness, post divorce, does exist.

All the best 
WD


----------



## caseyjohnso (Oct 24, 2012)

Her Karma is going to be a B1tch


----------



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your plight, MC! Man! That's 6 years worth of itch that she was trying to have feverishly scratched by someone outside of the marriage bed!

I'd say that she's truly beginning to reap the fruits of her labor!


----------



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

_Her Karma is going to be a B1tch_


I am not rooting for her to be successful. Maybe if she suffered 1/2 as much as me I might be happy.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

You can be happy just knowing that she is no longer part of your "happiness" equation.

The best revenge is complete indifference to the WS. Her success or problems are not yours and who cares anyway.


----------

